# MR.FRED..YEAH,YEAH,YEAH!!!!



## glass man (Mar 2, 2010)

MR.FRED WAS CLEANING OUT A HOUSE AND FOUND SOME BEATLE CARDS [BUBBLE GUM CARDS LIKE BASEBALL PLAYERS HAD CEPT THESE WERE BEATLE CARDS!] HE SAID HE WAS SENDING THEM TO ME!!! DAMN

 WHEN THE PACKAGE GOT HERE IT WAS A LOT OF BEATLE CARDS,BUT NOT JUST THAT ,BUT FOUR BEATLE FIGURES THET WENT ON BIRTHDAY CAKES IN 1964! WOW! NOW RINGO AIN'T GOT HIS DRUM KIT AND LOOKS LIKE HE IS TAKING A DUMP![8D] BUT THAT IS OK!!!! I LOVE THEM!

 LAST BUT NOT LEAST HE SENT ME A BIG BUTTON THAT SAYS"I'M BUGS ABOUT THE BEATLES"!!![] SUPER COOL!

 YOU KNOW WHAT MR. FRED CHARGED ME FOR ALL THIS? NADA!!

 THESE AND ALL ANY ONE HAS GIVEN ME ,I CHERISH!!!

 NOW I DON'T "WANT TO HOLD MR. FRED'S HAND",BUT SURE WOULD LIKE TO SHAKE IT!![&:]


 I THANK YOU MR. FRED!!   JAMIE


----------



## ktbi (Mar 2, 2010)

[][][][]......Ron


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey that's awesome!! Jamie and Fred, you are two fab fourum fellows!! [:-]


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds like a great haul, congrats.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 2, 2010)

How nice of Fred!  He is a great guy, always bringing us stuff and very generous.  Leo's pretty nuts about him!  Jamie, that was funny.  You're pretty witty.


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2010)

YEP MR. FREAD IS A GREAY GUY! LAUR SOME PEOPLE SAY I AM PRETTY ....WELL IT RHYMES WITH WITTY ANY WAY! JAMIE


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

hey jamie killer good for you!


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

nice!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V0ozWRf-ns


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

god i love lennon  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdrGS__yg6Q


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

nice  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ThLR2ekYQc


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2010)

Blimey... [8D]  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh8wgBzVyNg&NR=1


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

killer the end  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2d2llB4oIQ


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

yo c very nice!


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

well more http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O7PnvVgQvA


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

hey rodger you like the beatles right? lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz7IjXu0DfQ&feature=fvw


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2010)

Exlent Mikey! I could listen to them for hours.. and I will..


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

ticket? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn_kNeorDSk


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

all time fav  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ztr8j_-gD4


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2010)

cheers  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOgfRFvkrZQ


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

whoa......................   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0lcB1QozUQ


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

ok im going to bed lol good night ........enjoy!


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeYSUPQVoRI


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2010)

"sweet fragrant meadows of dawn.. and you" according to the translation! HaaHaa []


----------



## glass man (Mar 8, 2010)

GREAT POSTS! THIS IS PROBABLY MY FAV BEATLE SONG...   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiFYOn1AFms


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2010)

hey jamie ill agree thats my fav too awsome !


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2010)

yes this is and always be a masterpiece, jamie check it ! check out the guests,   sgt pepper recording session footage     http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=4337403&searchid=48c68c9b-28d5-4a26-b6da-86ebe1872270


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey man is it OK if I check it too?? [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2010)

Mikey did you hear of Paula Seling ?? if not google or youtube her ..another reason Romania has nothing to be ashamed of..[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwcA0Acpykc&feature=related


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2010)

hot!


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2010)

yo cyb you have permission!  im listening to love and rockets express right now on cassette lol nice!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2010)

MMMmmm Express!! All in my mind, no new tale.. kundalini express.. amreican dream...I need to borrow that cassette, Mikey..!!

 Don't forget about this one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMONf6TPEyw&NR=1

 ...yin and yang the flowerpot man is my fave! I used to be able to strum along.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5vDWDUXwlM


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, and there aren't enough blondes in this thread :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmdtJWmR9zQ&feature=fvw


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2010)

very nice cyb!


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2010)

he cyb i was looking through my  old cassettes for rubber soul and found the love and rockets  express is a killer album but sometimes lacks without peter murphy......................


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2010)

yo cyb got any blank tapes??????...................................


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes I do, most are from the '80's but probably still good for something.. why, pray tell, do you ask?

 L & R would not be as good if Murph was in there.. anyway he was busy with Indigo Eyes and such while Daniel and David were rockin it ..don't forget about Earth Sun Moon!


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2010)

yea prob right theyd be alot darker and less pop, hmm blank tape i can still dub cassettes in high quality send me a tape.....................


----------

